# Hot summer.



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

We are heading into what is meant to be a scorcher of a summer here in Aus, I'm after your tips for keeping chickens comfortable and cool.


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Shade and cold water will help lots!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Add shade if needed and check water buckets (in the summer I have 3 or 4 water buckets) 2 or 3 times a day.

Best of Luck ...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

never have that trouble here in uk. our summers are getting worse every year.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I save water bottles and keep 8-10 in freezer at all times, fill water buckets and put in 2-3 frozen bottles, it helps. Then rotate as needed, also I have the big 5gal waterer, I use a 2 liter bottle in it. Try it it works.. And in summer the wind is mostly out of the south (warm air) in the winter it's from the north (cool air) I have removeable panels in winter they are on the north side of run/coop to keep cold wind off the girls, in the summer I remove and allow as much air to blow straight thru, not cool air but it circulates and that's the best for them in summer.


----------

